# What should I expect to pay??



## splante (Aug 31, 2013)

How much should I expect to pay to have , for example a 10 oz embossed soda bottle tumbled/cleaned, do you pay for insurance or is that included.? any help appreciated


----------



## lblackvelvet (Aug 31, 2013)

Hello, Would you post a pic of the bottle?  If I feel like I can clean it, I will do so for free and you just pay shipping cost!!


----------



## splante (Aug 31, 2013)

thanks for the offer but I was just wondering in general. I have a lot of bottles that I would like to evidentuly get done


----------



## MIssissaugadigger (Sep 1, 2013)

I am in Toronto basically and would like to get some cleaned. Considering the price is right.
 Ken....


----------



## bamabottles (Sep 18, 2013)

Basically it depends on several factors.  Are you talking about 1 bottle or several?  How bad is the staining?  I do some cleaning for as little as $12 each for 4 shipped together that need a one shot polish.  Worst case would be $20 for very heavy staining.  That does not include shipping.


----------



## epackage (Sep 20, 2013)

Finding someone close to you is the key, since I collect locals only the shipping cost back and forth is more than most of my bottles are worth, and that's before the $15(AVERAGE) to have them cleaned...


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 20, 2013)

normally people charge different amounts depending on what needs done. 
 like cutting would be more than just polishing.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 20, 2013)

this was Ryan's price list when he was tumbling just for reference.  He did a good job.
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Professional-Tumbling-Services-Digger-Ry-Style/m-130841/tm.htm


----------

